# *****Deleted*****



## reils49 (Jan 3, 2005)

*****Deleted*****


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

reils49 said:


> I am a US Marine, and have been for 2 1/2 years now. Im stationed in the Peoples Socialist Republic of California.


i hate to see our men of the armed services in a hostile foreign land.

pointer

oh yeah one other thing.....WELCOME TO THE BOARD..........when you post on here be sure you are wearing some insulated hip boots and industrial strength condoms........ lotsa bullchit and lotsa liberal thinkers.

pointer


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I try and stay away from California as much as possible.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"lotsa bullchit and lotsa liberal thinkers. "

Boy are you right about the bull**** around here. As for the lotsa liberals, there are about 4 of us, maybe more. Fortunately those two issues are not connected.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah and Militant_Tiger is the dumbest liberal watch out his points and views are always changing its like hes a regular john kerry


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_rookie said:


> yeah and Militant_Tiger is the dumbest liberal watch out his points and views are always changing its like hes a regular john kerry


I am a big poopie head aren't I? Rookie thanks for making at least one post legible.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

LOL :rollin: i dont know what to say! its all so good!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

WELCOME to the board reils. I thought it was spelled Republik of Kalifornia.  Anyway, does it say all Kalifornians or all Kalifornians who are vets? Here in ND you must prove that you are current or former military to qualify for these plates.

I'll be in your, ahheemm, fine state (Long Beach) the end of Jan. for a few days, any pointers.  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I looked it up on the california DMV last night, and it doesnt state that you need to be a vet, but maybe it is implied.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I am a big poopie head aren't I?


uh huh

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> "lotsa bullchit and lotsa liberal thinkers. "
> 
> Boy are you right about the b#llsh*t around here. As for the lotsa liberals, there are about 4 of us, maybe more. Fortunately those two issues are not connected.


says you.........take a poll i bet you will find you are in the minority.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Read my post over a few times, you missed the point entirely.


----------

